# What the **** is it?



## papaotis

maybe doorbell trans?


----------



## 480sparky

papaotis said:


> maybe doorbell trans?



Nope. That was this thing.


----------



## Rns

No idea, but it kind of looks like a old style heater you would find in a control cabinet.


----------



## papaotis

do any of those parts move? are they magnets?


----------



## 480sparky

The black things can be moved around, but they're not magnets. There's a loose spacer between each pair. The porcelain base is about 4" diameter and the whole thing isn't over 3" tall.


----------



## papaotis

hmm, a dinosaur contactor?


----------



## zac

The chime for the door bell? I know i'm reaching.
Try energizing it up and see what it does!!!


----------



## ablyss

It looks like one of those thing a ma jigs for a thing a ma jig :jester:


----------



## 480sparky

zac said:


> The chime for the door bell? I know i'm reaching.
> Try energizing it up and see what it does!!!



Screwed to the joists in the basement? :001_huh:

There was wiring in the kitchen for the old doorbell.


----------



## zac

480sparky said:


> Screwed to the joists in the basement? :001_huh:
> 
> There was wiring in the kitchen for the old doorbell.


I was thinking attic (even though it was stated where). We don't have basements around here!
Put a face shield on and wire that thing with a switch!
Well maybe not.


----------



## BBS

Are the black bits conductive? They looks almost like motor brushes.
Almost looks like it could be an adjustable resistor. Vary the height of the black pieces, changing the contact area... some kind of primitive voltage divider?
For what purpose I have no idea.


----------



## Sprink

http://www.google.com/patents/US807962


----------



## papaotis

sounds like a good explanation to me!


----------



## backstay

Looks a little like the old lightning protectors the phone company used in the pre 60's.


----------



## Switched

How could you seriously not like the trades?

This stuff never gets old and you never know everything. It is exciting to see, live, and make history. 

Better than sitting at a desk writing code for a program that is obsolete before it is finished....


----------



## Black Dog

480sparky said:


> Found this today as I was wrapping up a resi rewire. Screwed up in between the joists in the ceiling of the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center part unscrews to reveal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing on the cap says Patented in USA April 14, 1904.
> 
> 
> And no....... I have no clue what it's for. No wires were connected to it.... this is exactly how I found it.
> 
> ETA: Wires feel like 16 or 14 solid.


Is that a 3 way Rotary switch?

I'll bet you can find that here..


*Rexophone.com*



.


----------



## 480sparky

Switched said:


> How could you seriously not like the trades?
> 
> This stuff never gets old and you never know everything. It is exciting to see, live, and make history.
> 
> Better than sitting at a desk writing code for a program that is obsolete before it is finished....



......................................................


----------



## chicken steve

Sprink said:


> http://www.google.com/patents/US807962


spot on Sprink.....:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech

backstay said:


> Looks a little like the old lightning protectors the phone company used in the pre 60's.


 I knew what it was from the first picture. I first got on line this morning.
The homes in the area where I originally lived, had a similar one, that also had some kind of long tubular fuses. The whole assembly was mounted on a larger porcelane base, probably made by Western Electric.


----------



## macmikeman

This is ancient technology that has been forgotten about. If you gather the whole family around it while wearing tin foil hats and you connect it to 240 volts it will speak to you with signs and wonders.


----------



## NC Plc

Switched said:


> How could you seriously not like the trades?
> 
> This stuff never gets old and you never know everything. It is exciting to see, live, and make history.
> 
> Better than sitting at a desk writing code for a program that is obsolete before it is finished....


I'd rather my talent be writing code for 90,000 a year than manipulating electron walkways.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

retiredsparktech said:


> I knew what it was from the first picture. I first got on line this morning.
> The homes in the area where I originally lived, had a similar one, that also had some kind of long tubular fuses. The whole assembly was mounted on a larger porcelane base, probably made by Western Electric.


----------



## JRaef

Had one of these in my house in Seattle, built in 1910. It was disconnected, as was the old gas discharge tubes next to it that were likely installed in the 30s or 40s I figured. It's all solid state now of course.

Here's what the whole thing originally looked like. 








From this site. 
http://pre-wire.tripod.com/interfaces_and_protectors.html


----------



## rjniles

Definitely an old telephone line protector. It protects against high voltage surges. The telephone loop from the street and the inside wire (going to the phone) are connected to the 2 outside terminals. A wire going to a grounding medium (metallic water pipe or ground rod) is connected to the center terminal. The carbon blocks in the center have a small air gap between the line terminals and the ground terminal. In a high voltage situation (say a lighting strike on a telehone cable), the voltage spans the air gap and shunts to ground. It also puts the telephone line out of service until a repairman replaces the carbons.

Devices with similar function are still used today on wire line telephone service. Instead of a carbon block air gap, they use a cold cathode gas tube. In a high voltage event, the tube fires (conducts) and shunts the voltage to ground. The big advantage is they a self resetting and a repair dispatch is not required.


----------



## AMP_Electric

NC Plc said:


> I'd rather my talent be writing code for 90,000 a year than manipulating electron walkways.


Well, I also have an AAS/CS with 3 Linux/Unix certs and can code in C and Perl... I had one job in the field before I fell back on what I was doing before, electrical trade. Start out is now about 40k a year if you're lucky, 90k comes in about 5-10 years... One of my brother-in-laws has been a coder for 20 years, he just topped 115k...There is always the blame game going on when someone changes code and doesn't comment in the code who it was, and in fact pointing fingers at others.... Both reasons I went back in the trade and got my masters and opened my own contracting company. Both problems, with falling pay and with scapegoating, brought to you courtesy of H1-B visas and the crony capitalist global mega-corporations always looking to add to the billions they already have (read Microsoft) and those wanting to emulate them. No, I'll take the trade over that BS anyday...:thumbsup:


----------



## GrayHair

I saw plenty of those like in Jraef's picture, but have to wonder about multiple 14 ga or 16 ga conductors. That doesn't sound like the telco. I would expect an appropriately sized ground, CO conductors (18 ga) and station wiring (smaller ga).

But who knows how someone tried to reuse it.


----------



## cbjuray

This is a picture of a telephone item called a Protector. I took out quite a few while working as an installer for Ohio Bell in Cleveland, Ohio in the "60' s. The old wire was about 16 gauge and green in color. They were mounted on asbestos and if power hit the line the glue on the carbons (under the twist cover) melted, springs pushed them in and grounded to the brass strip in the middle. This shunted the power hit to ground. The red rods, on each side of the protector, are fuses. As time went by we were instructed to modify these by installing brass straps across the fuse, making it a "no blow". These are probably from the 1930-1940 era. As an installer, we were instructed to remove and replace with a newer more compact protector. I have my doubts as to their protective value. I worked quite a few lightning hits, and where the protector had been, there was a large black carbon smudge and assorted pieces of protector and wire bits in the far corners of the basement.


----------



## JW Splicer

NC Plc said:


> I'd rather my talent be writing code for 90,000 a year than manipulating electron walkways.


90k is what a first year makes here. I know most guys here walk away with double that manipulating electron walkways... It's also a skill that can't be outsourced, you can't ship this job overseas, nor can you bring in outsiders to come do it. The tradesmen who stick with it for the next 10 years will have it made. Utilities are about to lose almost 50% of there workforce due to retirement.

Stick with it man.


----------



## NC Plc

JW Splicer said:


> 90k is what a first year makes here. I know most guys here walk away with double that manipulating electron walkways... It's also a skill that can't be outsourced, you can't ship this job overseas, nor can you bring in outsiders to come do it. The tradesmen who stick with it for the next 10 years will have it made. Utilities are about to lose almost 50% of there workforce due to retirement.
> 
> Stick with it man.


I am man. Just because the wages are low in this city doesn't mean I'm giving up all these hours.

Plus, even in this state PLC pays BANK.


----------



## sbrn33

480sparky said:


> Found this today as I was wrapping up a resi rewire. Screwed up in between the joists in the ceiling of the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center part unscrews to reveal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing on the cap says Patented in USA April 14, 1904.
> 
> 
> And no....... I have no clue what it's for. No wires were connected to it.... this is exactly how I found it.
> 
> ETA: Wires feel like 16 or 14 solid.


Duh, everybody knows that is a Blackhawk powerhouse. 
http://www.greenenergysourcesinc.com/


----------



## kielarsp

This looks similar to this, http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/attic-gremlin-16379/


----------



## RAD COM

I will bet you that the wires attached are the old cloth braided and twisted 16 gauge phone wires used for low voltage in the 1900's. That unit would have a series connection for the phone service and the 3rd conductor was to ground to cold water. Those are probably carbon filaments stuffed in there that acted as a fuse. I have one very similar from the Miltimore house built in 1911.


----------



## wildleg

just an fyi: you might want to look at dates on the posts. the thread is 4 years old. at least one of the posters is dead. one is completely off grid. at least two (including the original poster) had hissy fits and haven't been heard from for years.


----------



## RAD COM

I figured it was on the "vintage" thread so it could always be "restored". Sorry to hear about the passings and hissy fits, I guess I've been "sleeping in a jar" of late. I figured the odds would be "fifty-fifty" that someone would appreciate the explanation of the photograph of a "Grand Wazoo" found in the attic. PS, aren't dental floss farms only found in Montana?


----------



## rjniles

RAD COM said:


> I will bet you that the wires attached are the old cloth braided and twisted 16 gauge phone wires used for low voltage in the 1900's. That unit would have a series connection for the phone service and the 3rd conductor was to ground to cold water. *Those are probably carbon filaments stuffed in there that acted as a fuse*. I have one very similar from the Miltimore house built in 1911.


The carbon blocks are actually the opposite of a fuse. A fuse opens with over current event to protect the connected device. The carbon blocks in a telephone protector close the circuit under a high voltage event (lighting strike, secondary crossed with primary) and shunt the high voltage to a grounding electrode.


----------



## Cow

Damn.....I saw who started the thread and thought 480 was back.


That was close!


----------



## batwing44

480sparky said:


> Found this today as I was wrapping up a resi rewire. Screwed up in between the joists in the ceiling of the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center part unscrews to reveal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing on the cap says Patented in USA April 14, 1904.
> 
> 
> And no....... I have no clue what it's for. No wires were connected to it.... this is exactly how I found it.
> 
> ETA: Wires feel like 16 or 14 solid.


Telephone fuse & lighting protector.


----------



## radio208

Have 2 of these old telephone protectors at home. 7 and 1/2 fuses each leg.
And with a megger it will short to ground at about 500 volts thru the carbon spacers.


----------



## Wiredindallas

Backstay is correct. Old telephone terminals had this on houses built in the 20's thru 50's. They often were mounted on a porcelain block with 2 redish bars about 3" long and this item in the center. There was one on the house I lived in. Brings back memories of my childhood (1950's).


----------



## The_Modifier

Wiredindallas said:


> Brings back memories of my childhood (1950's).


I remember the days that people actually read the agreements and contracts before they singed- like how you agreed to fill out your profile. Ah yes- the yesterdays.......like this 4 year old thread :devil3:


----------



## emtnut

The_Modifier said:


> I remember the days that people actually read the agreements and contracts before they singed- like how you agreed to fill out your profile. Ah yes- the yesterdays.......like this 4 year old thread :devil3:


It WAS an old thread ... now it's been resuscitated, so it's new again :biggrin:


----------



## Mack Fisher

*Telephone surge protector or lightning protector*



480sparky said:


> Found this today as I was wrapping up a resi rewire. Screwed up in between the joists in the ceiling of the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Writing on the cap says Patented in USA April 14, 1904.
> 
> 
> And no....... I have no clue what it's for. No wires were connected to it.... this is exactly how I found it.
> 
> ETA: Wires feel like 16 or 14 solid.



I can ID that for you it’s an early “Western electric surge protector” if you search on that term you will see examples of it and later versions which you no doubt have come across. Under that tubular copper cover are carbons offered lightning a path to ground back in the day with open wire strung between polls lightning strikes must’ve been more common than today. See page 59 of 1859 Western electric catalog link below, as well as neat old telephony equipment.


Sorry I can't post the link I don't have enough points! If you do a Google on Western electric catalog you may be able to find it in 1859 version is surprising in the poll hardware section many of the items are still used today.


----------



## JoeSparky

I'm sure 480 will be back any minute to thank you. 


General Information
Last Activity: 06-18-2016 11:13 PM


----------

